# SnowFlake & SnowBall



## 2snowbunnies (Dec 28, 2006)

Our first meeting did not go verywell. I got too excited when I brought home the new baby. Iplopped her down right in front of Flake's cage. She was not thrilledand attacked Ball.

So I immediately separated them.

They have a duplex for now. SnowBall has the 3rd.floor. After they have been bonded, I'll make the 3rd floor a3rd level. 







Here is the official first meeting..on nuetral ground w/ supervision.

DH and I sat on the floor w/ crossed legs and each of us held abunn. We pet them and scented up our hands. Then we switchedand did the same thing. The whole time letting them look at each other.

Then we sat with our legs out and feet touching, forming a diamondpen. We placed them on the floor. It went GREAT!!!!!

Here are pics!!!

SnowBall,"I miss my mommy." "Will you be my friend?"





SnowFlake,"It will be Ok baby, Snuggle up to me!"





"Hey Flake! What the Fluff is that?!"
"That's just Angel...She's a cat. She likes me. I'm sure she'll like you too."





Billy checks out the new pair.





Billy whispers in SnowFlake's ear...I have no idea what hesaid. But i think it was complementary. Billy's aflirt:bunnydance:


----------



## Crystalballl (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh they're adorable!! I'm getting afriend for my Bandit in the next week or so.Hopethe bondinggoes as well as yours is!!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 28, 2006)

Aww...so happy to see that things went so well! 

They're such an adorable pair! I just love how white bunnieshave pink ears and mouths and noses...I love seeing myFlower's. One of the reasons I named her Flower was becauseher huge, rounded ears look like pink flower petals. 

What a beautiful pair...I love Flake's foofiness...CUTE!!!


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 28, 2006)

So cute! How old is snowball?


----------



## 2snowbunnies (Dec 28, 2006)

Ball was born on All Hallow's Eve, October 31st. I wanted to name her accordingly, but my girly wouldn't let me.


----------



## 2snowbunnies (Dec 28, 2006)

About 8 weeks old....


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 28, 2006)

Your avatar is just perfect-so cute of those sweethearts.


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 28, 2006)

They are very cute.

They might bond for now but when Snowball hits her teens (andhormones), I would keep an eye on them. They could start fighting veryquickly. Is Snowflake spayed?


----------



## 2snowbunnies (Dec 28, 2006)

No she's not. neither of them are. I'm saving money to do it. How much is a spay...I'm only familiar w/ cats.


----------



## naturestee (Dec 28, 2006)

Cuties! :bunnyheart

I have to agree with Jordiwes- be careful and keep a close eye on themuntil after they're both spayed. It's really common for babybuns to get along really well but then fight when they get hormonalduring puberty, siblings or not.

Spay costs really depend on where you are, so it's best to find outfrom the vet. Make sure the vet is experienced with rabbits-you might need to use a different vet than the one that treats yourother animals. Rabbit spays at my vets cost about $120, butI've heard of lower prices and some vets that charge $300. Idon't know how rabbit spay prices compare to cat spays because mykittens were done by the shelter.


----------



## 2snowbunnies (Dec 29, 2006)

I called last night to my reg doctor. They charge $200 each. OUCH!


Hmmm, I need to shop around. $400 is just not an option for me right now.

Ans I have never seen a rabbit in that office EVER


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 29, 2006)

Check out this thread:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11834&amp;forum_id=9

To find a rabbit savvy vet near you!


----------



## 2snowbunnies (Dec 30, 2006)

Snow Flake I went to livew/ SnowBall's dad and other relative's and we took homeSnow Flake II . SnowFlake II is Snow Ball's Sister. She is the RUNT ofthe little. A whole head shorter than SnowBall.

I am hoping to get a baby from Snow Flake I's first litter next summer.

Here are a few pictures of the practicaly twin sisters.


----------



## 2snowbunnies (Jan 7, 2007)

My twinbits have become the most lving little furbabies I have ever had!!!

I can't give one cheek rubs w/o having the other rushing up to me. 

And I caught them in a side by side flying binky. Let me tell you I about died laughing!

They are still always together. here are some photos.












Peek a Boo I see you!!!





007 "My name is Ball, Snowball"


----------



## Yourillusion (Jan 8, 2007)

They are adorable!:mrsthumper:


----------



## Haley (Jan 8, 2007)

Adorable pics! What cute little fluffballs :inlove:


----------



## SmokeysMomMom (Jan 21, 2007)

:bunnydance:How old is Snowflake and Snowball? They seem inseparable. How cute.:bunnydance::bunnyangel::bunnyheart


----------



## 2snowbunnies (Jan 22, 2007)

They were born on Halloween. They are each less than 2.5 pounds right now. 
I am happy to report that they are now getting along again and doing their side by side binkies and everything else together.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh my goodness...they are soprecious!! Glad to hear they're getting along now!!(I wonder if one did something to anger the other?)

:stikpoke Hehe...just picture that as a piece of hay.


----------



## SmokeysMomMom (Jan 22, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote:*


> Oh my goodness...they are so precious!! Glad tohear they're getting along now!! (I wonder if one didsomething to anger the other?)
> 
> :stikpoke Hehe...just picture that as a piece of hay.


they are so cute!!!:mrsthumper::happybunny:


----------



## 2snowbunnies (Jan 22, 2007)

I bet that's what happened. You know how petty young girls can be. 
They now have more space. I expanded the square fottage of their cage.
Now its 4NIC cubes long and 2 wide. And they have 2 lofts.That has made the happy. Lots of fee space to bink inside now.

I added a pic attch.


----------



## 2snowbunnies (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey there all. 
The twin Bits are as lovey as ever.

They now leave my office and hang in the kitchen. As soon as it gets warm I am hoping to have a big hutch for the outside.

Here's a pic.


----------

